

Cornell Said Chosen for NYC Engineering Campus - apaprocki
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-12-19/cornell-university-said-to-be-chosen-by-new-york-for-engineering-campus.html

======
mathattack
I was also hoping for Stanford. This is not meant to disrespect Cornell - I
just question how additive it will be. Cornell has long produced great
Engineers, but many wind up in NYC anyway. Will cutting the prop plane to
Ithica really be a game changer? The most interesting part is the Technion
angle.

With Stanford, you could accomplish two things. First of all, you add
incremental Engineering talent. Second, uoubopen a new network and way of
thinking. It really could have been a game changer.

My question for Hizzoner Da Mayor... Why not both?

~~~
cornell532
Cornell is also planning to build 2,000,000 sf. That's more than 2x as much as
the next closest (Columbia) which, in turn, is far more than any other
proposal.

Cornell's proposal was just very big and ambitious.

~~~
mathattack
Interesting. In Columbia's case I would ask, "you are already there, what are
you waiting for? Free land?"

~~~
cornell532
Basically, yes.

------
dr_
I have nothing against Cornell, it's a great school, but I'm not sure where
this logic that the city needs a tech school comes from? There are a number of
top notch universities in the NYC area. The city alone is home to NYU and
Columbia - isn't it easier to just beef up the their programs by
redistributing space and using the money to attract faculty members? Has
Carnegie Mellon resulted in a tech startup ecosystem in the city of
Pittsburgh?

Seems more like a political play on the part of Bloomberg. If you want to
build your company into a Apple, Intel, Google, etc. in NYC - good luck
finding the space to do it. What you will more likely see in the city are
smaller sized startups that will find success in working alongside with the
many other industries that exist in the city, such as finance, media and
fashion. And that's not a bad thing.

~~~
alexholehouse
Cornell alread has its medical school (Weill Cornell) in NYC. This may allow
for more interdepartmental medically oriented research - I know for a fact the
lack of general science teaching available to students at Weill Cornell (which
does research degrees as a well as medical degrees) means they have to send
students to NYU/Columbia, which can cost over $10000 per student per year.

------
hkarthik
I really hope that this becomes a trend and other cities follow suit.

It's really unfortunate that many US cities have focused on having world class
Business Schools or Law Schools rather than Engineering schools.

------
Duff
Makes sense. Cornell is already New York's land-grant college, and has
affiliations with the State University of New York and state government. They
probably have an edge in getting government funds, and the relationships with
the state legislature to make it happen.

------
siculars
The comments here seem to undercut Cornell's technical pedigree and completely
discount the fact that this is a joint proposal with the Technion - The
Israeli Institute of Technology. Today's press conference, which I watched in
its entirety, specifically highlighted the entrepreneurial culture and mindset
(in addition to world class science) that the Technion will bring to the table
above and beyond the traditional graduate level sciences provided by Cornell.

I shouldn't really have to list the accomplishments of the Technion in this
forum. Its faculty and alumni have had a hand in thousands of patents,
hundreds of companies listed on American stock exchanges (not to mention
Israeli or European) an outsized influence on virtually every technology we
use today, have attracted R&D centers for many global technology leaders and,
oh ya, a number of Nobel prizes.

This is actually a Very Big Deal (TM) for New York City, Cornell, The Technion
and Israel.

------
michaelpinto
This is so depressing -- what NYC really needs is Stanford or MIT. Cornell is
a wonderful school, but there is nothing to indicate that they know anything
about tech...

~~~
secretasiandan
If you're asserting that Cornell has a poor engineering program, I think you
need to do a little more research

"Among graduate engineering programs, Cornell was ranked 9th in the United
States by U.S. News in 2008"
<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cornell_University>

I don't think NYC needs a Stanford or MIT, they need someone who will treat
the NYC campus as a primary focus. For that reason Columbia and Cornell should
come first. You might argue that Columbia already has a presence but that
doesn't mean they're NOT hurting for space. Furthermore, Cornell already has a
NYC presence as well.

~~~
michaelpinto
how many CEOs or CTOs of silicon valley success stories are cornell grads? how
many many startups that get funding are headed by grads from cornell? and
since when does US News and World Report know anything about technology? i've
been paying my dues in silicon alley since the late 80s and this isn't what
i've been waiting for my entire life...

